# Ever grow it2040 leds



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

Hi I'm in process of changing from reef keeping back to planted I'm aiming for a low tech soil based tank keeping my marine tank with weir and sump

I was  wondering if the ever grow it2040 led light would be any good for plant keeping as I like the lights 

Link for information on  lights

http://www.ukmarinelighting.co.uk/evergrow-it2040-marine-aquarium-dimmable-led-unit-103-p.asp

I understand they will have to be kept at a low % 

Any help is great thanks in advance


----------



## pepedopolous (2 Jul 2014)

As a marine light there are a lot of blue LEDs which don't look great over plants. You would have to really turn down the blue channel (C1). The light looks good for the price but then again you get what you pay for. However, you can find much more suitable (and sometimes cheaper) LED lamps specifically for freshwater planted tanks. They don't all have a lot of controllability but grow plants nonetheless. TMC are popular and Fluval and Eheim are making freshwater LEDs now. Even Giesemann make a relatively cheap and controllable freshwater LED (Pulzar HO).


----------



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

So keep the blues down low and it should be ok like I say I already have it from my marine setup and did a great job 

Was to save me selling them and buying others lol


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jul 2014)

Any light that you can see will grow plants well. Plants care 1000X more about CO2 than they do about what color light you have.

Cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Jul 2014)

pepedopolous said:


> ot of blue LEDs which don't look great over plants


I have to say, I just can't get my head round those tanks that look like they're filled with windowlene. Like no reef I've ever seen.


----------



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

Think the main reason for the blues in marine is to make the colours stand out more from the corals


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Jul 2014)

Yep, in the link the 'after' tank looks much, much nicer than the 'before'. Does it really have this much impact or is it down to a bit of photoshop tweaking?


----------



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

Honestly that is down to the lights the tank is my tank and before it had 2 t8s above then change to these lights and I garentee there's no photo shopping I emails the seller of the lights and he asked if he could use the pictue


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Jul 2014)

Amazing difference and what a lovely tank. Pity you can't keep it going alongside your new planted tank.


----------



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

I can't with having 2 children under 2 just didn't have the time hence going back to tropical and only having low tech instead of high tech before I went marine


----------



## liamhuckle (2 Jul 2014)

Got the last fish and last remaining coral going tonight so the clear out begins may try and do a build thread


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Jul 2014)

liamhuckle said:


> having 2 children under 2


Haha, I absolutely know your pain… without doubt there's always something that'll take a priority.


----------

